# Endometriosis and Natural Birth



## karimac (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi. I'm totally new here and I have a question.

If a woman has endometriosis, is a natural birth possible? I've "heard" that those with endo are told they would need a c-section. I'm trying to find some research about the matter but I'm not coming up with much.

If anyone has any experience with this or if you could point me in the right direction, it would be much appreciated.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I have no research but I have endo and had 2 natural births. Of course, I wasn't diagnosed until after I had my kids, but I didn't have any problems. And I can't imagine that a c-section would help endo at all.


----------



## karimac (Apr 24, 2010)

I cant figure out why it would be necessary either. The person telling me about it said it could be necessary due to weakening of the uterine wall and risk of bleeding. However both of those things seem MORE likely with a c-section than with a vaginal birth. She was told this by her OB who she sees for her Endo.

I'm thinking maybe its a malpractice concern or just another way to scare a mother into a c-section but I can only speculate.


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

Moved to birth and beyond


----------



## babygrey (Jan 12, 2010)

I have severe endo and have had two vaginal births- the last one a home birth. I've never been told by any HCP, including the OBGYN and NP I see spec for my endo anything about a c/s.

This is just speculation, but it seems like a c/s might actually be a bad idea for a mom w/ endo, as women w/ endo are more likely to develop adhesions (in general, but esp after a surgery)

That said, the concern about bleeding might be accurate. I had post-partum hemorrhages with both of my births. I also had a lot of bleeding during pregnancy. I've read that women w/ endo are more likely to bleed w/ pregnancy.

I would guess that maybe you're right- if your friend's OB said that, it was out of concern for risk, but it also might have been something slightly more neutral- there is _so much_ we don't know about endo. Her doc might truly believe that to be the case, or may have read something that lead to that belief.


----------



## Romana (Mar 3, 2006)

I have endometriosis and I've had two unmedicated vaginal births. I did not hemorrhage after birth with either baby, but my births hurt like hell. Just astonishingly excruciatingly painful. I've wondered if the endo had anything to do with that. On the flip side, I've heard some women with endo say that birth was worse than their periods. I guess I just got unlucky in that respect (horrible, long, extremely painful periods . . . and births).

No way would I consider a c-section because of endo. I've considered an epidural (







), but never a c-section (unless otherwise medically necessary).


----------



## maranda1 (Jun 23, 2010)

i have endo and even had surgery for it i was sterial, but now ive had 2 natural births, after the births my endo came back worse it seemed.


----------



## babygrey (Jan 12, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maranda1* 
i have endo and even had surgery for it i was sterial, but now ive had 2 natural births, after the births my endo came back worse it seemed.









My endo got worse after both my births, too (actually, I wasn't diagnosed when I had my first, but my symptoms got way worse).


----------



## weezix (Feb 5, 2009)

I suffered from Endo for YEARS. Then I had 3 miscarriages. Dr.'s said it was because of Endo. Went to the Infertility clinic with my 4th pregnancy and they put me on an outrageous amount of hormones. I stayed pregnant and birthed naturally. Then I had 2 more natural births within 2 years of that (crazy yes).

I didn't bleed during pregnancies and I think I bled for about a month after each one.

Pain of childbirth - to me the pain was probably as bad as some of my endo "episodes." But because it was contractions and not constant feeling, I actually thought birth was a peice of cake lol.

I was worried about endo returning after, but 3 pregnancies right in a row I think cured me







I guess there are plus sides to having kids so close.


----------



## paintedfire (May 3, 2010)

I have pretty severe endo and am planning to have a home birth with a midwife. My OBGYN knows, and supports, this.

If I had a doctor tell me that I _had_ to have a c-section, point-blank with no discussion? I'd find another doctor.


----------

